# [SOLVED] Samba not found issue



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys

I have a virtual CentOS 6.3 install on Xen.

Whenever I type in 

*yum install samba
*
it comes up with

*Loaded plugins: fastestmirror
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
Setting up Install Process
No package samba available.
Nothing to do*

so i type in

*rpm -qa | grep samba*

and it comes up with 

*samba3x-common-3.5.4-0.83.el5_7.2
samba3x-client-3.5.4-0.83.el5_7.2
samba3x-winbind-3.5.4-0.83.el5_7.2*


Obviously thats what I need so I try to download them so i type

*yum install samba3x-common-3.5.4-0.83.e15_7.2*

and it comes up with

*Loaded plugins: fastestmirror
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
Setting up Install Process
No package samba3x-common-3.5.4-0.83.e15_7.2 available.
Nothing to do
*


Kinda lost at this point...how can I install samba on CentOS 6.3?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Samba not found issue*

Hi, are you sure that samba is installed on your box already, I would check that with the command:


```
rpm -q samba
```
As for why it isn't installing, I would look at who is hosting your box. If it is you then I we can dive deeper into the issue. If it is a hosting company then I would contact them and see what might be happening.


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Samba not found issue*

Yeah when I type that in, it comes up with 

*package samba is not installed

*I made a change yesterday to enable some repositories where this may be kept and when i type in

*yum install samba

*it comes up with 

*Loaded plugins: fastestmirror
Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile
Could not retrieve mirrorlist http://mirrorlist.centos.org/?release=5&arch=i386&repo=os error was
[Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (97, 'Address family not supported by protocol')>
Error: Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: base*


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Samba not found issue*

This might help, its the rpm files that you should be able to download and install like a deb file. Never tried it or anything but let me know if you try it.

RPM resource samba

Steve


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Samba not found issue*

Im not totally up on Linux systems

How would I install it like a deb file?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Samba not found issue*

Downloading a .deb file is like downloading a .exe file in windows. Once you download the .rpm, hopefully if a package manager is installed, you should be able to double click it and it should install. As i said i've never tried it with .rpm files because i use mostly debian based systems like linux mint and xubuntu (hence the .deb files wheras fedora/centos use .rpm)

Steve


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Samba not found issue*



Nato85 said:


> Yeah when I type that in, it comes up with
> 
> *package samba is not installed
> 
> ...


Your first problem is you're not running linux, you are using virtualisation with Xen.
Virtualisation never performs the same as a real linux system especially if youre running Xen from windows.
However look at your error message, it tells you it cannot retrieve the mirror list, so
it does not know where to find samba.

If you look below:
Managing Software with yum

you may have to modify the sources file. No guarantee that this will work as its on a virtualised system though, but something to try as an alternate fix.


----------

